# Funny Hedgie Sleeping Poses!



## Hedgemon (Aug 22, 2019)

So when my Hedgemon was younger, she would often curl up with me right by my chin or on my shoulder and always had the weirdest sleeping poses... :grin::grin:

Anybody else with some goofy sleeping hedgies??


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2019)

wellllll, I have some amazing pics of boy sleeping like a super hero, but sadly I can't seem to post them on here.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Holly would sleep laying flat like in the first picture across my hands, and then the second picture. 
But now she's older she likes sleeping like in the third and fourth (she was asleep until I was about to take the picture!)


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The photos of Hedgemon and Holly are just adorable!!


----------



## Todd&Copper (Aug 30, 2019)

*Cute!*

Ours has been falling asleep in really odd positions too. Scares us to death bc sometimes he falls asleep with his eyes open!


----------



## Brooke2Lancelot (Sep 9, 2019)

Todd&Copper said:


> Ours has been falling asleep in really odd positions too. Scares us to death bc sometimes he falls asleep with his eyes open!


Oh goodness, that would terrify me aswell!!


----------

